# found some goodies



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Pick ups over the past week


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

dear god! Im seriously jealous


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

WTF!!! :dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

now that's what I'm talking about awesome


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn... that is amazing. Wow. Nice pickups...:hungry:


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Sir, you have truly outstanding taste :english: Great pick up's!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

What the... !! :wazzapp:
Man now we are talking cigars!! Those box press LFD's look yumme!! Actualy all of them!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very Very Nice!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you kidding me? WTF? Nice pick ups. Those all look good. What cigar shop did you rob? The owner must be sad.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

the Franks...those culebras...the 23s...the Vs...that is an amazing sight


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy Crap...my entire wish list in one purchase !!

You must tell sources........?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet A$$ haul Jason :thumb:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy cow, u rob a bank to get that.

Thats an awesome haul


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i feel bad for your credit card


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam!!! You were not playing around!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats the definition of Sweet


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is insane!! I dream of a day when I can spend that much on cigars. Incredible pick-ups! :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

All I have to say is wow...me likey


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!

I would be divorced if I came home with that haul


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Coop D said:


> Wow!
> 
> I would be divorced if I came home with that haul


haha same here...
LOL
very rad pikups...2 boxes of franks !!!!
you know you have to share right ? 
:drum:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, Very nice


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Wow!
> 
> I would be divorced if I came home with that haul


The Wife was with me when I bought all but one of those items.

Jack Shwartz, Belicosos, UpDown Tobacco are where these came from. and the one she was not there for came from the devil site the LFD Factory Press II


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

nice Devil site pick up!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet pic ups fo sho--man now that's some stellar smokes---Very nice pickins'
View attachment 11227


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy crap! Very nice!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pickup!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That there is heaven. LFD's and Oliva's 

When I grow up I want to be like you.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickups!!Damn are you rich??:lol:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I keep seeing those Tatuaje Frank's. God I wanna try one. They look frikin great. Nice culebras too!


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhhh, so you went back for another tray of the LFD Factory Press eh?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! Did you take out another mortgage on your house?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is quite the haul. :hail:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy ****! That is an awesome haul for the week!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul!!!

Those LFD's are tasty as hell!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a beautiful sight there!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep - there's a paycheck or two...

Awesome score!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like we have similar tastes, I have similar boxes but I didn't get any Monsters and I don't have the Davidof Culebra. All good bro - all good...:faint:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow did you ever


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's SERIOUS! DAMN!


----------

